# Car Bazaar in Musaffah



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi All,

Anyone who is living in Musaffah, please guide me where i can find this Car Bazaar open house held every friday i heard from one of my colleagues, i searched online, maps, local search but couldnt find the exact location, is anyone there to help me.

Thanks


----------

